# UDOS instock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The @lcpowertools UDOS 51E.
21mm Orbital Throw | Large Defect Removal
Putting the UDOS in P3 function, will allow the tool to create an orbital of 21mm. This large throw mode is ideal for large defect removal and making quick work of an entire car to cut and compound.
👉 Rotate the UDOS 51E collar to P3 function for 21mm orbit.⁠
⁠
⏭ Align the white marks on the drive bas and backing plate⁠.
⁠








⛲ Choose a pad like the LC Power Tools Microwool or a similar heavy cutting pad with your choice of compound and begin your process.
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £599
#udos51e #lcpowertools #detailing #paintcorrection #lakecountrymfg @lakecountrymanufacturing #detailersofig #detailinglife #detailers #autodetailing #shinegoals #polish #detail #detailart #cardetail #fulldetailing #details #fullpolishing #ceramiccoating #paintprotection #cardetailing #detailsdoneright #CleanAndShinyUK


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We actually have a bit of a special deal coming for Detailing World members with information coming soon. 

We will only have 5 Udos available, who would be interested in a deal?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Does look very nice - if I win lottery tonight :thumb:


----------

